#ubuntu-tv 2012-08-20
<smartboyhw> Er, is there an update to the http://www.doadjustyourset.com/ blog for today?
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, yes, coming soon
<jhodapp> New weekly update is live: http://www.doadjustyourset.com/2012/08/20/ubuntu-tv-weekly-update-7/
<jhodapp> feel free to pass the news around on social networks
<smartboyhw> Thanks
<tgm4883> mhall119, are you still working?
<tgm4883> IDK what timezone you are in :/
<mhall119> tgm4883: not technically
<tgm4883> ok, I'll shoot you an email
<tgm4883> have a question on UDS sponsor stuff
<mhall119> thanks
<tgm4883> np
<mhall119> tgm4883: you have everything filled out
<tgm4883> mhall119, heh, thanks
<mhall119> np
<tgm4883> you weren't suppose to be doing any more work tonight ;)
<mhall119> that's never stopped me before ;)
<mhall119> besides, a quick check on a sponsorship application is easy
<tgm4883> thats good, I didn't want to be the reason you aren't enjoying your evening
#ubuntu-tv 2012-08-21
<bobweaver> anyone know how to manage remotes or a good remote to buy My irblaster is not working
<tgm4883> bobweaver, IR blasters aren't that great :/
<tgm4883> the MCEUSB remotes are pretty good, and have a decent IR blaster
<tgm4883> but there are usually better ways to change channels
<bobweaver> thanks tgm4883  If I was to buy one do you think that boxxee remote is where it is at ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I've not used it
<tgm4883> and really, I'd be looking for a simple remote
<tgm4883> but you might want to talk to Saviq in case he has any recommendations
<bobweaver> ahh cool  I am was going to buy a remote right now just want to get outside views
<bobweaver> So MCEUSB then
<bobweaver> This is the remote that I have at the moment
<bobweaver> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/File:MCE-Remote-2-v1069.jpg
<bobweaver> but no workie
<tgm4883> that remote should probably be fine with LIRC
<bobweaver> maybe I have it set up wrong  ?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> does IRW show your button presses
<bobweaver> not sure How do I check I installed lirc and it is red the irblaster light
<bobweaver> picked haugpagge remote from myth
<bobweaver> sorry mythbuntu shortcuts
<bobweaver> or what ever it is called
<bobweaver> or what ever it is called
<tgm4883> run 'irw' in a terminal. press remote button
<tgm4883> see if anything is printed to the screen
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> no such file or dir
<tgm4883> and you have lirc installed?
<bobweaver> It says Connect: No such file or dir
<bobweaver> yes
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> sounds like something isn't setup quite right
<tgm4883> I'm not a LIRC wizard though :/
<bobweaver> I am running sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<bobweaver> There are so many things that I could pick :)
<bobweaver> Ok so I purged and remved everything that I hade installed for Lirc  I then reinstalled it and played around with the settings and was able to get irw up and running but it still wont read keys so I googled more and found others that have this same remote and also capture card. dosent workfor them unless they have a mce usb reciver. I have looked to buy one of them but can not find anything
<smartboyhw> Could someone bring me some news about contacting the QA guy?
<bobweaver> !!!!yes looks like there is new stuff in the staging ppa
<bobweaver> Finaly !!!!!!!!
 * bobweaver is so happy that he could birth a child 
<bobweaver> I can final move forward
 * bobweaver has not been this happy sense the 49ers won the super bowl 
<bobweaver> that was in 1994
<bobweaver> push push push , breath breath breath
<bobweaver> one more big push mr weaver
<bobweaver> congratulation mr weaver and say hello to you new baby unity
<tgm4883> bobweaver, slight correction
 * bobweaver says what the pain killers of birthing are kicking in 
<tgm4883> bobweaver, the last 49ers super bowl was January 1995, when Steve Young threw 6 touchdown passes to beat Junior Seau and the San Diego Chargers. Although you are correct that it was the 94-95 season
<bobweaver> ahh
<bobweaver> the year of neon dieon
<tgm4883> Don't forget Jerry Rice
<bobweaver> never forget Rice Ever
<tgm4883> good man
<bobweaver> you know I was making a qml lens for fantasy football
<bobweaver> but then it turned into a stat compairer
<bobweaver> and I got stuck looking at rice vs calvin johnson
<tgm4883> that is even a comparison?
<bobweaver> no not really after you look at the stats and years
<tgm4883> it should just say "you are trying to compare someone to rice? GTFO"
<bobweaver> yeah my brother was talkingabut how he and megatron are close
<bobweaver> so I made the screen scraper for him because he is big time fan
<bobweaver> at the rate things are now megatron would have to play for 3 more years then rice did
<bobweaver> I mean I still have my autographed picture of jerry that I got when I sent him a letter in 4th grade or something like that I will never forget Rice
<bobweaver> Oh this is Sweet  it is not a change in unity as much as it is a change in the lenes and vala
<bobweaver> Now just to RE these lens
<bobweaver> It looks to be a over use of glib we will see
<bobweaver> man am I happy atm
#ubuntu-tv 2012-08-22
<cob-olp> hi
<cob-olp> what "Ubuntu TV Testcard" is?
<cob-olp> is it some newer release of Ubuntu TV ported to 12.04?
<tgm4883> cob-olp, no it's a tv testcard
<tgm4883> cob-olp, further, wherever you saw it surely has descriptions and screenshots
<tgm4883> actually i'm unsure if the weekly updates links to an info page
<tgm4883> it didn't, but now the LP page links to the myapps page
<smartboyhw> Yo bobweaver
<bobweaver> Hello smartboyhw  how are you today ?
<smartboyhw> Fine
<bobweaver> my gf is making me clean house today I am going to toss 4 servers
<smartboyhw> jhodapp is not replying about Ubuntu TV QA for a WEEK.
<bobweaver> what do you mean ?
<smartboyhw> Please look at past logs
<bobweaver> like you have been asking the same question for a week and not getting answered ?
<bobweaver> if so what is the question maybe I can help
<smartboyhw> Don't worry, I will ask jhoadapp
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  is a good dude a busy but good dude I am sure that there is a reason for it
<smartboyhw> OK
<bobweaver> maybe there is no QA team yet and you should form it ?
<smartboyhw> No, they have a internal QA guy, jhodapp is trying to contact him
<bobweaver> ahh yeah in cases like this I go full steam ahead
<bobweaver> helps
<bobweaver> kinda
<bobweaver> people get paid for stuff like this you know
<smartboyhw> Oh, I'm too young to be employed
<bobweaver> look at it like this
<bobweaver> everyone keeps telling me stop writing in QML and QT code because it is not going to matter in the long run
<bobweaver> but ...
<bobweaver> the more I make and the more videos that I make the more attention ubuntu tv gets
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, I asked Martin if he could think of anything...at this time there isn't much to help out on but...leading up to UDS at the end of October and defining the features for 13.04, there will be many things. So please stick around and joining in the conversation (or come to UDS if you can).
<bobweaver> the more attention that UBuntu tv gets maybe the faster unity push will happen :)
<bobweaver> see it is a win win
<smartboyhw> OK, I'll be attending remotely
<jhodapp> excellent!
<bobweaver> I want to go to uds ;(
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: Just attend remotely:)
<jhodapp> bobweaver, you applied for sponsorship, right?
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  will cooke did for me
<bobweaver> but it is more about $ passports and planning
<bobweaver> right
<jhodapp> nice, I'm not sure when Canonical decides who gets sponsorship, but I imagine it'd be soon
<smartboyhw> Anyone participating in the dev week this week?
<jhodapp> bobweaver, go ahead and get your passport now if you don't have one, it costs more if you have to rush order it
<bobweaver> cool jhodapp  will do
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  happy about unity preview ?
<jhodapp> yes indeed
<jhodapp> a very nice feature
<bobweaver> me too there are lot bugs and there is need for workarounds but that is expected
<bobweaver> over all 7 out of 10 from me
<jhodapp> glad you like it, they are still in active development
<bobweaver> 9 out of ten if they would use different screenshots then the ones in screenshot.debian.net there old
<bobweaver> qt creator is from like 1.X
<bobweaver> i have filled bugs
<jhodapp> ah nice
<bobweaver> this will be easy to plug in for TV
<bobweaver> after RE the code last night
<bobweaver> it will be easy
<bobweaver> just gots to get my vala skillz a little bit higher
<jhodapp> you and me both ;)
<smartboyhw> :)
<bobweaver> see it is not that much of a change to unity as it is the lens and scopes
<bobweaver> just adding vala snipets here and there that is what I see
<bobweaver> I am going to raise hell over on #ubuntu-unity and see if I can get anywhere with learning how a --force-tv would work
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: Don't raise HELL:)
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> http://rochester.craigslist.org/sys/3222120230.html
<bobweaver> am I cutting myself short ?
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: Give me one for free!
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> maybe I will ask for $10 usd for all my old servers
<bobweaver> they are p3
<bobweaver> I should just toss them
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: Bye for now, sleep!
<bobweaver> lol the harddrive that is in this thing is from a old tivo
<bobweaver> I think that little fucker marked it as spam
<tgm4883> !language
<tgm4883> !slap popey
<ogra_> undeserved !
<bobweaver> sorry tgm4883  did not know that you where that sensitive
<bobweaver> I will watch it
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I'm not
<tgm4883> but it violates the CoC
<bobweaver> Oh
<tgm4883> and if I have to follow the CoC in this channel, so does everyone else ;)
<bobweaver> the thing that gets re-wrote daily
<bobweaver> j/k
<tgm4883> possibly, but that is one of the points that usually stays
<bobweaver> dude I just found a syswtem 76 for 150 online
<bobweaver> cragslist
<bobweaver> also this http://rochester.craigslist.org/sys/3184638912.html
<bobweaver> wish I would have waited
<tgm4883> heh, that is the exact card I just took out of my backend
<bobweaver> Sorry he droped the price to 120 Oo
<bobweaver> System 76 Starling Linux netbook - $120
<bobweaver> I better buy that
<bobweaver> try for the trade first
<bobweaver> Ubuntnu tv for it
<bobweaver> passport or system 76 computer
<bobweaver> passport or system 76 computer
<bobweaver> umm.....
<bobweaver> this is hard
<tgm4883> bobweaver, do you have a laptop?
<bobweaver> yeah I just bought it
<tgm4883> bobweaver, have you used a netbook for an extended period of time?
<bobweaver> but it is not a system 76
<bobweaver> that is all I use besides the TV that is
<bobweaver> I think that that is right
<tgm4883> I'd probably stick with a laptop then
<bobweaver> why do you say that ?
<bobweaver> just wondering ?
<bobweaver> see here is the thing
<bobweaver> I do not think that I am going to be accepted for sponsorship
<tgm4883> well, my situation probably differs from most other people. I've recently removed my desktop system (removed monitor/keyboard/mouse), leaving me only a netbook and tablet
<tgm4883> the netbook isn't much fun to develop on, I think i'll have to plug a keyboard/mouse/monitor into it to do anything descent
<tgm4883> keyboard is just too small
<tgm4883> plus i've got the tablet for anything I'd usually use the netbook for anyway
<tgm4883> bobweaver, regarding UDS, IDK when the signup ends ( mhall119 might know), but I don't think you'd be able to get a passport in time if you applied for the passport after being accepted to UDS
<tgm4883> so it's a bit of a gamble
<tgm4883> IIRC, takes 4-6 weeks for a passport?
<mhall119> the time for applying for sponsorship ended on Monday, the engineering managers are voting on people now
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> mhall119, so it's too late for me to send a bottle of bubbley to all the engineering managers?
<mhall119> but tgm4883 is right, you should have your passport ready, don't wait on getting confirmation or you likely won't have enough time
<mhall119> tgm4883: no, they are still voting.
<mhall119> tgm4883: you'll want to next-day it though
<tgm4883> I should have put that on my application
<tgm4883> "will buy beer for all engineering managers at UDS if accepted"
<bobweaver> phone
<bobweaver> thanks mhall119
<bobweaver> the only thing is is that I am super poor lol if I am to spend that money on passport and then not get in .....
<bobweaver> I mean I guess I will have a passport
<bobweaver> though
<bobweaver> er spelling hard situation
<mhall119> yeah, unfortuately a password is a pre-requisite, and they can sometimes take a long time to gt
<mhall119> get
<mhall119> the more time you have, though, the cheaper it is.  They charge more if you need it processed in a hurry
<bobweaver> Wow the servers went fast I got like 10 or 15 emails for them in like 10 or 15 minutes time
<bobweaver> http://rochester.craigslist.org/zip/3222277583.html
<bobweaver> So many options to weigh I am confused and my dev/null is about to explode !
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> mhall119,  again thanks for the heads up. I have not heard back from the system 76 guy but I put a G away for my passport and travel (incase) I mihg tbe able to get overnight
<bobweaver> s| mihg tbe| might be
<bobweaver> If I can buy that will drop my savings to 880
<mhall119> IIRC, my passport was < $100
<mhall119> and if you get sponsored, Canonical will pay for your flight and hotel stay
<mhall119> you'll need to pay out-of-pocket for meals (breakfast and lunch is provided on the days of UDS itself, and dinner to on some days), but you can file for reimbursement after the event
<mhall119> you don't have to pay for provided meals, but you won't get reimbursed for meals that are provided, even if you choose to eat somewhere else
<tgm4883> mhall119, you get per diem for dinner
<tgm4883> or at least you used to
<tgm4883> and.... now I've read your comment again
<tgm4883> never mind me
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> I usually assume lunch+dinner on the flight there, lunch+dinner on the flight back,and 2-3 dinners during the week
<mhall119> though last UDS, I think dinner was provided all but one night
<tgm4883> mhall119, in orlando it was because of the various events
<tgm4883> pizza and stuff
<mhall119> I was talking SF
<mhall119> I drove home every night when it was in Orlando
<tgm4883> yea I didn't go to Oakland
<tgm4883> I didn't want to pack my 9
<mhall119> it wasn't that bad
<tgm4883> I know, I actually had just switched jobs so it was bad timing
<mhall119> though we did have SWAT outside the hotel the day I arrived, on account of the Occupy protests
<tgm4883> nice
<jhodapp> my passport was about $90
<tgm4883> mine was $120 a few weeks ago
<tgm4883> it was my first one
<jhodapp> must have raised the price
<tgm4883> also, I hate the post office now
<jhodapp> now? I always have
<jhodapp> :)
<tgm4883> s/now/more/
<jhodapp> I usually get a smile when I go to FedEx/UPS, when I go to the post office I feel like I did something wrong the moment I set foot in the door
<mhall119> tgm4883: did you pay for faster processing?
<mhall119> IIRC, I had a $120 option to get it faster
<tgm4883> mhall119, no, it's suppose to only take 4-6 weeks
<mhall119> but I had enough time to go slow and cheap
<mhall119> (relatively cheap anyway)
<tgm4883> http://travel.state.gov/passport/fees/fees_837.html
<mhall119> hmm, seems the did raise the price then
<bobweaver> thansk agin to all
<bobweaver> again
<bobweaver> ang I was trowing out some out sofa's because we got new ones and slammed my hand on the wall so now my right hand is now purple and put it this way I have 5 fingers on my left that work great and 2 on right
<bobweaver> well at least qwerty for left handers
<bobweaver> I wish that this dude would get back to me about the system 76 I want it !!
<bobweaver> that is great that canoincal pays for hotel I was going to go couchsurffing
<bobweaver> well if it happens that is
<bobweaver> man I really want to get that atom system76 and make it into my remote for my tv
#ubuntu-tv 2012-08-23
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  do you have admin access to the weekly updates ? I was thinking that adding embeded video would be a googd idea for things like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JKctfzxLcA&feature=g-all-u
<tgm4883> bobweaver, no I don't
<bobweaver> thanks for getting back to me
<ShowboatGertrude> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS Dude called me back !! I am going to pick up the netbook to make into a remote then This is going to be flippen awesome
<smartboyhw> Mate, someone add http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2045409 to the topic:)
<smartboyhw> jhodapp: Good post on the forums:)
<jhodapp> thanks smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> jhodapp: Link it to the topic of the channel:)
<jhodapp> I can't, don't have ops
<smartboyhw> Oh
<smartboyhw> Ask popey then
<popey> nah
<smartboyhw> Uh
<popey> not much point linking to every forum thread that mentions tv
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> Yo bobweaver
<bobweaver> hey smartboyhw  how are you today ?
<smartboyhw> Fine
<bobweaver> So I think my picketing worked yesterday !
<smartboyhw> Good
<bobweaver> got a email from a man tha has been to space
<smartboyhw> OK
<bobweaver> smartboyhw,  also the guy with the system 76 finaly got back to me and I am going to go pick it up at 2pm
<bobweaver> I hope that this is not some sorta prank
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: :)
<smartboyhw> Good luck mate
<bobweaver> thanks smartboyhw
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  if you do have some free time I would love to either 1) set up a metting for once a week for things that the *whole* team thinks is good and move from there
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: I will join
<tgm4883> bobweaver, not sure the content, give me an example?
<bobweaver> sure tgm4883    so like with the massive move to vala and cached db we can use that for are advatge in say making you awesome scope have previews
<bobweaver> Like have a wiki page with agenda's that anyone can put down then have once a week or 2 X a month a meeting on ubuntu-meetings
<bobweaver> kinda modal that the forums use
<smartboyhw> Yeah
<tgm4883> I'm not sure we'll have any content for that until after UDS
<bobweaver> +1
<tgm4883> is this just to show how stuff works?
<bobweaver> but there is stuff comming belive me please on that
<smartboyhw> +1
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  after picketing and asking questions for 3 months I finaly got a email from a certian person that has been to space ..
<bobweaver> got the email like 5 hours ago
<tgm4883> ok, but that doesn't translate into exactly what these meetings are for
<bobweaver> my frustrations where overmounting me
<tgm4883> I mean, I can add my stuff to the agenta
<tgm4883> agenda
<bobweaver> they will just be like check in
<smartboyhw> !!!
<tgm4883> so it's just for status updates?
<bobweaver> and also like brain washers (think tank )
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: Brain washers?
<bobweaver> well that and also new Ideas
<bobweaver> think tanks smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Maybe brainstorming?
<bobweaver> I just dont want any one too feel the frustration thatn I felt that is all
<bobweaver> EXample ::: I am Stuck between a rock and a hard place. 1) Ubuntu tv uses QT (unity 2d) atm I can keep building on top of this but there is no point as Unity 2d is being scraped 2) If I make a Unity 3d Ubuntu TV then it will also be tossed away. Because I am one not a canonical employee and 2) one the Unity Team creates the Ubuntu tv experience on  Unity 3d Mine will be worthless. So This is what I want. I want to work with the people tha
<bobweaver> t are working on Unity 3d integration of Ubuntu TV. So That I can communicate with them and Help out with some code (even if it is just comments) .For Real thou, All I would like to do is help out and have one cool tv. This is it. And I kinda have that with QT. But as you can image it is hard for me because of the things that are listed above. I am smart and I am powerful I can help you guys.
<tgm4883> ok I think I can see how that would work
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: Next time use paste.ubuntu.com:)
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: Like!
<bobweaver> I do not wnt people to feel that way at all that is how I have felt for the last 3 months
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I agree with all that, but I think you'll need buy-in from will
<bobweaver> +1 tgm4883
<smartboyhw> !!!!!
<smartboyhw> +1
<tgm4883> bobweaver, you and me are in the same boat brother
<bobweaver> that has to change tgm4883  you are smart and powerful
<bobweaver> there is a million things that need to be done
<smartboyhw> +1 bobweaver
<tgm4883> bobweaver, that is one of the reasons I pushed to start the weekly updates
<bobweaver> you rocked the testcard
<smartboyhw> I think we can have a meeting once a month.
<bobweaver> you seen it in action it is awesome !
<tgm4883> bobweaver, if only I could get it reviewed ;)
<bobweaver> lol
<smartboyhw> tgm4883: Why?
<bobweaver> mhall119,  ^^^
<tgm4883> speaking of, mhall119 how goes the queue?
<tgm4883> smartboyhw, it needs to be reviewed to get into the repos
<tgm4883> smartboyhw, and the queue is backed up
<smartboyhw> tgm4883: Oh
<tgm4883> I blame mhall119 for puting on such a great contest ;)
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> Actually, do you only need devs in grilo? That's strange
<mhall119> tgm4883: have you poked the ARB to review it?
<bobweaver> like lets look at the previews now that are public there Ok that is MHO just Ok I think that Mine in QT are better more iteractive id we can get mike or david to maybe how up at these meeting{s}  then we can get there imput
<bobweaver> they are both 2 bamf
<mhall119> bobweaver: which meetings?
<tgm4883> mhall119, I have to poke someone to review it?
<bobweaver> ahh mhall119  we are talking about orginizing a weekly/bi-weekly Ubuntu TV meeting
<bobweaver> just talk atm thou
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: Make it monthly by now:)
<bobweaver> mhall119,  like a think tank / review
<tgm4883> bobweaver, it will probably need to be in the form of developer days
<tgm4883> which there are dedicated weeks for, there will just need to be a Ubuntu TV session
<bobweaver> but we need to talk to some other 1st to get there thoughts like popey  and saviq jhodapp  and will ect
<smartboyhw> :)
<bobweaver> that is a great idea tgm4883
<smartboyhw> Wait, popey showed up earlier ago, didn't he
<mhall119> tgm4883: you don't have to poke someone, but it helps :)
<tgm4883> thanks, but developer days existed before I had the idea ;)
<bobweaver> popey,  is everywhere dont think that he is not standing begind you !!
<popey> Boo!
<bobweaver> lol
<mhall119> bobweaver: as long as it dosn't conflict with any other meetings I have, I'd love ot join
<tgm4883> mhall119, I'm not in too much of a rush, I need it in alongside Ubuntu TV
<smartboyhw> lol
<bobweaver> sweet mhall119  thanks !
<smartboyhw> I will join the meetings too.
<bobweaver> ok so plains for this is to 1st get other views and then came back to a concencous
<tgm4883> popey isn't a person, he's an idea. And thus, can (and is) everywhere
<tgm4883> We are popey!
<smartboyhw> !
<mhall119> we can never be popey, we can only aspire to be popey one day, if our deeds in this live are deemed worthy
<bobweaver> mhall119,  maybe you can help me would this be better for IRC or for google hang out and if so where to get the cool plugins ?
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: iRC
<mhall119> a hangout would work, as long as there aren't too many people
<mhall119> IRC might be easier for more people though
<bobweaver> plugins= cool bat at bottom of screen
<bobweaver> good point mhall119  great input(that is why I asked you :) )
<smartboyhw> !
<bobweaver> so just as a recap . talk to others that are 1 empoyed for this project and get them on board talk to davidcalle and Micheal to see if we can get there imput as there awesome lens and scope devs (not that any of us are not ) come back and set some  conclusions
<bobweaver> anything else or tgm4883  what about some of your contacts in the mythtv world there alway's talking about you when I ask questions ofer there
<bobweaver> over *
<smartboyhw> :)
<bobweaver> can you think of key people that would be good for this  ?
<bobweaver> mhall119,  you are awesome at community management (I mean that ) maybe you could watch over use and give pointer and maybe think of more ways to spread the word ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, not really, other than myself and maybe some of the Mythbuntu developers (rhpot1991). At the most, we'd have to request some additions to the MythTV API but it's pretty solid right now
<tgm4883> I only mention rhpot1991 cause he hangs out here
<smartboyhw> Well, one day if you have dev work other than grilo to dev, I can help
<rhpot1991> here I am
<mhall119> bobweaver: I'd be happy too, I also have access to the Ubuntu TV pages on Facebook and Google+, so I can use them to let people know about the meeting
 * rhpot1991 reads backlog
<bobweaver> that is somthing that is kinda like #1 on the list are we going to use myth for are dvr/pvr services
<smartboyhw> Do we HAVE a Ubuntu TV page?
<smartboyhw> GIve me the link:)
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/b/104659991254860976283/104659991254860976283/posts
<mhall119> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuTV
<tgm4883> bobweaver, the word on that AFAIK, is no. But, as it's unity it should be able to work as a scope with full functionality
<smartboyhw> So when is the first meeting?
<tgm4883> at least that is what I'm pushing for
<smartboyhw> Thanks
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  great idea like just using the backend then call the services via scope ?
<tgm4883> mhall119, I like the top post on the google+ page :)
<tgm4883> bobweaver, exactly
<tgm4883> bobweaver, similar to how it works now, but I'll need to add functionality
<smartboyhw> :)
<bobweaver> that should def go on a list of agenda's
<tgm4883> so the guide will need to be able to schedule recordings in mythtv
<tgm4883> that would be the big one I think
<bobweaver> like #1 or something like that
<mhall119> tgm4883: bobweaver: before you make too many plans for the agenda, make sure you get saviq and jhodapp's input about whether or not those there would even be an option for Canonical
<tgm4883> I make no plans
<bobweaver> +1 mhall119  , tgm4883  the only thing that I can not get and maybe you can help with this is the start time and ending time for calling the servies api for guidedata
<tgm4883> bobweaver, so the start and end for the view?
<bobweaver> yeah dynmicly get that info has been a issue for me but once again that is on QT not glib or anything like that
<mhall119> bbl, meeting time
<tgm4883> aka "show be the next 4 hours of recordings"?
<bobweaver> cya mhall119  thanks for the input you rock !
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  correct
<tgm4883> bobweaver, there is an API for that, are you having trouble pulling it?
<tgm4883> actually, it's required data, so you have to be using it if you are getting any guide data
<tgm4883> unless you are still pulling from mythweb
<bobweaver> nope just seting the date (start date )  to be dynamic meaning starting Right now
<tgm4883> well you should still have to set an end date
<tgm4883> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Guide_Service#GetProgramGuide
<bobweaver> like I tried to use javascript to grab that (start date ) and works but is kinda slow
<bobweaver> yeah I guess that that is still the rock and the hard place so to say with qt and there awesome XMLLISTMODEL
<bobweaver> sorry about the caps
<tgm4883> no worries
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: Don't worry about caps, I always use it
<tgm4883> The data should be easily pullable and broken down into a smaller time frame
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  this is what I was using http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qml-xmllistmodel.html
<tgm4883> hmm, this doesn't look like python ;)
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> no it is not python notice the part    "     source: "http://www.mysite.com/feed.xml""
<tgm4883> yep
<bobweaver> that would be      source: "http://127.0.0.1/api/to/myth/guide/data
<tgm4883> right
<bobweaver> that is easy solution but I am sure that there is a better on that could be python
<tgm4883> and you aren't getting any XML returned?
<bobweaver> Yup I am getting the guide back just not the right Starting time
<tgm4883> ah
<bobweaver> like it is reading all the info parsing it but it is just the start time that I am having trobles with
<tgm4883> so the start time is off?
<tgm4883> is it like 5 hours off?
<bobweaver> like my guide always starts on aug 7 of 2012 0:0:0
<bobweaver> because that is what I have hard coded in ^^
<tgm4883> ok
<bobweaver> http://127.0.0.1:6544/Guide/GetProgramGuide?StartTime=2012-08-07T00:00:00&EndTime=2015-10-03T20:00:00
<tgm4883> so you've hardcoded in 2012-08-07T00:00:00
<bobweaver> correct
<tgm4883> and it's not returning back that start time?
<bobweaver> No it is but the guide should start on today at this time right now
<bobweaver> so my idea was
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> bobweaver, you should find current time, round back to the nearest half hour and then request from there
<bobweaver> to make a varible for the time (javascript) then use that in the source: "http://127.0.0.1:6544/Guide/GetProgramGuide?StartTime="+var1"+&EndTime=2015-10-03T20:00:00
<bobweaver> or a function either way
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> that makes sense
<bobweaver> cating them togeather has been the troubles :)
<tgm4883> well you've got  two things I don't know. QT and JavaScript
<smartboyhw> :)
<tgm4883> care to throw some C++ in there for the trifecta?
<bobweaver> like have to make 3 or 4 vars then cat all togeather call like var guide =api1+ap2+    source: guide
<bobweaver> I am down :) wait I am always down for C++
<bobweaver> there is also other things that are cool that are not being utilized like states and transitions
<bobweaver> take a look at this when you get a min http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjjIk4e_6Q4
<tgm4883> heh, when I get a minute
<tgm4883> I don't know if I'll have many free minutes today
<bobweaver> :0
<smartboyhw> I'm having problems with YouTube these days with Windows 8 heere
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  dude got back to me on system 76
<tgm4883> smartboyhw, I think you just stated the isue
<tgm4883> issue
<smartboyhw> tgm4883: Why?
<tgm4883> " Windows 8 heere"
<smartboyhw> tgm4883: I will install Ubuntu systems (It's systemS) tmr.
<smartboyhw> All 12.04.1:)LOL
<bobweaver> wouldn't it be just the bezz-knezz if system 76 could provide not nly hardware for Ubuntu tv but also remotes bamf remotes
<bobweaver> my new antenta that I made better last night http://imagebin.org/225593
<smartboyhw> :)
<jhodapp_> did pstolowski try to replace it with 0.10?
<jhodapp_> oops, wrong channel
<jhodapp_> bobweaver, what's your email address?
<bobweaver> josephjamesmills@ubuntu.com
<jhodapp_> thanks
<bobweaver> no sammy spammer :)
<bobweaver> lol
<jhodapp_> what else would I want it for? ;)
 * popey signs bobweaver up for some interesting mail
<bobweaver> NIce guys
 * bobweaver ducks 
<bobweaver> well at least I will feel wanted
<bobweaver> So I got the system 76 talked dude down to one hundred
<jhodapp_> bobweaver, you've got mail!
<bobweaver> checking spam box now
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  there is alot about that that is .... kinda sounds like a song I will try to be more patient . but it has been 3 months
<bobweaver> I will work on the preview stuff BTBH there are things in there That I do not understand
<bobweaver> thanks for the words jhodapp
<jhodapp_> bobweaver, I know man, I wish I could give you x, y and z to work on but I just am not able to yet
<jhodapp_> bobweaver, the point of my email though is there are things that can be worked with today, and a lot of it is what you have been waiting for
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  2 sec on phone
<jhodapp_> k
<bobweaver> Ok I am off
<bobweaver> right I understand 100% what you are saying with the xyz thingy and also the previews thing but there are a couple of things that I do not understand still
<bobweaver> the things that are the most imporant in my mind
<bobweaver> and that is the formfactors
<bobweaver> how that is goign to be handled
<jhodapp_> ask on the unity-dev list, that's a great and reasonable question
<jhodapp_> it'd be a great discussion
<bobweaver> I talk to the peps on Ubuntu-unity and I get confused because I get told all sorts of things
<bobweaver> I dont understand why Ubuntu TV has to be a formfactor and why it can not just be a standalone app
<bobweaver> like myth or xbmc
<bobweaver> I will ask these questions on the mailing list thanks again jhodapp
<jhodapp_> bobweaver, that is because of the unified vision
<jhodapp_> bobweaver, the value add is in a consistent, familiar UX and ecosystem
<bobweaver> I get that but is there real sense in that it come come overbloated and be slow because of that
<jhodapp_> bobweaver, doesn't that part make sense to you?
<jhodapp_> bobweaver, does it have to be?
<bobweaver> or that there is more bugs because there is more code
<bobweaver> well they say 100 lines of code = 1 bug
<jhodapp_> no less bugs, because it is shared code
<jhodapp_> I'm not sure it makes sense to do something called Ubuntu TV, that is completely separate from the rest of what Ubuntu is doing.
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  the core devs  still think that --force-tv
<bobweaver> is good ?
<bobweaver> that is not what I am saying it is great that ubuntu is unifiying the desktop that is what I love about unity
<bobweaver> I understand that
<jhodapp_> ok, what part do you need more explanation on then?
<bobweaver> I love that , but there seems like there has to be a point when more is less
<bobweaver> sorry lol the other way around
<bobweaver> less is more *
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I was in the "lets use already made <X APP>" camp for quite a bit until I understood unity and how it's beneficial to use it
<jhodapp_> bobweaver, but that's exactly it, Unity is "less is more"
<bobweaver> so if the core devs are pondering makeing a sub section libary then that is great and I am all about that .I think that that is a good idea.But where is the flow charts where is the documention for NUX
<bobweaver> there is seems to be a common trend
<tgm4883> You have to think of it as while Unity is unifying the desktop environment across different interfaces, it is also unifying the codebase
<tgm4883> which is why it was important to move away from Unity 2d
<bobweaver> that the people that know nux are only the people that work fr canonical because they are trained ? am I off on that  ?
<tgm4883> Unified codebase means someone finds a bug in something else, bammo, ubuntu tv benefits
<jhodapp_> bobweaver, Nux is new, that's why it's not well documented
<bobweaver> so is qt-quick
<tgm4883> if Ubuntu TV were to skin XBMC (or some other app), that wouldn't benefit us
<jhodapp_> tgm4883, precisely
<tgm4883> less eyes, more bugs :(
<bobweaver> that is not at all what I would want
<bobweaver> xbmc has no way to play live tv << joke
<tgm4883> bobweaver, it's getting there
<bobweaver> but for real That is not what I think is a good idea
<tgm4883> also, live tv is terrible
<tgm4883> I pity anyone that has to watch live tv
<bobweaver> yeah I am not trying to complain I just want a clear head and not to feel like I do 30 minutes to a hour after I wake up. I think to myself ok today I am going to fix this on my TV and I end up stopping or it just gets in the way because I am not "in the loop "
<jhodapp_> hey guys, I gotta run for now, I will continue this conversation with you again
<bobweaver> cya jhodapp
<jhodapp_> have a good one guys!
<bobweaver> I see it is in Unity-standalone
<bobweaver> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: force_tv
<bobweaver> compiz (core) - Error: Failed to load plugin: force_tv
<bobweavertv> tgm4883, you around and got a sec for support (myth front end)  no matter what I enter for hostname it is not connecting to my other box O*
#ubuntu-tv 2012-08-24
<smartboyhw> YO bobweaver
<bobweaver> hey smartboyhw  how are you today ?
<smartboyhw> Good
<smartboyhw> Actually, bobweaver, have you actually planned the date and time of the first Ubuntu TV meeting?
<bobweaver> glad to hear that I am also good and got unity standalone running
<bobweaver> 'nothing yet
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: :)
<bobweaver> need to talk to other that dont know what thwy are talking about
<smartboyhw> Got caught away by Xubuntu 12.04.1 Alternates testing yesterday. DISTRESS call from knome:)
<bobweaver> Nice
<bobweaver> well
<bobweaver> so all this time that I was Crying about unity and QT there has been work on unity for form-factor tv this whole time
<smartboyhw> :)
<bobweaver> just no one told me where to look
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: I'm sorry:(
<bobweaver> I had to find it my self by reverse engineering . So I will also treat people the way they treat me .
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: You mean badly?
<bobweaver> Seems like that is nhow thing *Roll* around here
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: :_)
<bobweaver> meaning no I am not going to treat anyone badly
<bobweaver> but I do think that there needs to be a kick in the ass for some
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: I agree:O
<bobweaver> meaning they either need to go $h1-|- or get of the pot
<smartboyhw> What's $h1-1- mean?
<smartboyhw> You can PM me the meaning by PM:)
<bobweaver> IDK
<bobweaver> it was a thing like when you are furstrated and you can not do anything so you stomp on the keys ;)
<smartboyhw> ;)
<bobweaver> like swearing but not
<smartboyhw> LOL
<bobweaver> gsettings SET com.canonical.unity.form-factor TV
<smartboyhw> Oh.
<smartboyhw> o/ jhodapp_
<jhodapp_> good morning
<smartboyhw> I'm going to build Ubuntu TV in 12.10. How to do it?
<jhodapp_> not sure that it will completely build
<jhodapp_> haven't tried it myself on 12.10 (the demo code that is)
<smartboyhw> Hmm, bobweaver teach me:)
<bobweaver> where is the data dir ? do you know jhodapp
<jhodapp_> bobweaver, in what context?
<bobweaver> gsettings SET com.canonical.unity.form-factor TV
<bobweaver> for unity 3d
<bobweaver> 6.2
<smartboyhw> Anyway, I'm building it in 11.10 now:)
<jhodapp_> smartboyhw, yes, it will work in 11.10
<jhodapp_> bobweaver, I'm not sure
<smartboyhw> OK, I'm doing it now, downloading 11.10
<bobweaver> that is a good idea smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: Thanks
<smartboyhw> It's good to use torrents. 11.10 download finishing in 5 minutes:)
<smartboyhw> Er, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntutv-dev-team is restricted???:(
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  do you know NUX ? if so where did you or how did you learn it ?
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntutv-dev-team is restricted???
<smartboyhw> Also, compiling the code now:)
<bobweaver> Not sure am I on that team ?
<bobweaver> is that what you are asking ? if so then IDTS
<smartboyhw> bobweeaver: Strange, since you're not in it.
<bobweaver> I am not a Ubuntu Developer smartboyhw
<bobweaver> but I would like to be ASP
<smartboyhw> I want to be too:)
<jhodapp_> bobweaver, I've experimented with Nux
<jhodapp_> I wouldn't say that I "know" Nux
<smartboyhw> Building the code now:)
<jhodapp_> I got help from the person who originally created Nux, he's a Canonical employee
<smartboyhw> jhoadapp_: Wow
<bobweavertv> just from learning the unity.dev.com ? or RE
<bobweavertv> jhodapp,  ^^
<jhodapp_> RE?
<bobweavertv> sorry about the different host I am trying to get the new formfactor running and lets just say that
<bobweavertv> Reverce Engenering
<bobweavertv> er spelling
<jhodapp_> from the header files for Nux
<smartboyhw> Oh
<jhodapp_> the source is quite readable
<jhodapp_> bobweavertv, btw if you want to ask some questions of Jay (the original author of Nux), he's on #ubuntu-unity on freenode (irc name jaytaoko)
<bobweavertv> yeah but things like NUX:: draw how to know if you need :: or :; or syntax stuff like that
<jhodapp_> those types of question I asked Jay for help
<bobweavertv> thansk I have offered a free laptop there to anyone that can really teach me NUX
<jhodapp_> bobweavertv: he's the man, though he's a busy man so you'll need some patience with him
<bobweavertv> thanks for the tip jhodapp  that is what I am looking for ! I figure that there has to be some sorta blog or something that I have missed
<jhodapp_> there is a blog yes...
<jhodapp_> bobweavertv: http://inalogic.com/
<bobweavertv> thanks jhodapp
<jhodapp_> np
<jhodapp_> have fun
<bobweavertv> Oh I am !
<jhodapp_> good deal
<bobweavertv> I love learning new programing langs
<smartboyhw> jhodapp_: Really, bobweaver and I wanna join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntutv-dev-team
<smartboyhw> I will also
<smartboyhw> learn the new language
<bobweavertv> smartboyhw,  plz dont speek for me
<jhodapp_> smartboyhw, what new language?
<smartboyhw> The NUX
<jhodapp_> it's a library, not a language
<smartboyhw> OK
<jhodapp_> and joining the ubuntu-tv-dev-team will not give you anything you don't already have today
<smartboyhw> Hmm!
<smartboyhw> Excuse me, I can't set the key mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing, they say there was no such key
<smartboyhw> help!
<bobweaver> what do you mean there is no such key more details please
<bobweaver> << is a expert on the Unity 2d
<smartboyhw> I used the instructions there in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing to set form-factor key
<smartboyhw> The terminal said "No such key 'form-factor'"
<bobweaver> ok lets see you home dir please
<bobweaver> ls ~ | pastebinit
<smartboyhw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164527
<smartboyhw> It does have ubuntu-tv in the home dir
<bobweavertv> smartboyhw,  you where in your home dir when you where setting the gsettings ?
<smartboyhw> Oh damn it, I'm not
<smartboyhw> OK
<smartboyhw> Thanks bobweavertv
<bobweavertv> np
<bobweavertv> yeah you are setting it from where your pwd is at
<bobweavertv> all that matters about that is that you are using the xml data that is there in ~/ubuntu-tv/data/
<smartboyhw> THanks
<smartboyhw> Actually, how do I know if I'm running Unity-2d or unity?
<bobweavertv> use ps aux
<bobweavertv> ps aux | grep [u]nity
<smartboyhw> Yes, I got it running!!!
<jhodapp_> smartboyhw, also, if you don't have any drop shadows, it's unity-2d
<smartboyhw> OK, anyway successfully compiled the source code, got it running!!!!
<bobweavertv> smartboyhw,  now install qtcreator and do it again using the tools that qt creator provides
<smartboyhw> Wait, how do I close it?
<bobweavertv> I still do not know why there is terminal commands on that page Oo or -opengl as it is called in the code
<bobweavertv> change back to the terminal and press ctrl+c smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> OK, then sudo apt-get install qtcreator?
<bobweavertv> that would be correct
<smartboyhw> Thanks
<bobweavertv> after installed open it and go to file-->open project    then go to ~/ubuntu-tv/  and pick the CMakeList.txt file
<smartboyhw> Wait, I haven't finished install
<smartboyhw> bobweavertv: Followed the instructions, then?
<bobweavertv> what do you see ?
<bobweavertv> should be asking where you want to build
<smartboyhw> I see a cmake wizard
<bobweavertv> good
<smartboyhw> It doesn't allow me to change dir
<smartboyhw> So only next
<bobweavertv> correct
<smartboyhw> So should I add arguments?
<bobweavertv> nope
<smartboyhw> So I run cmake?
<bobweavertv> correct
<smartboyhw> Completed, then?
<bobweavertv> file --> openproject   ~/ubuntu-tv/shell/   shell.project
<bobweavertv> this will open  the qml front end
<smartboyhw> Then?
<bobweavertv> right click on Unity-2d in the bar on the left and make it the active project
<smartboyhw> It is the active one, it is in bold
<bobweavertv> then press the green play button on the left
<smartboyhw> Did!
<bobweavertv> sit back well it compiles
<smartboyhw> Compiled.
<bobweavertv> good
<smartboyhw> Then?
<bobweavertv> above the green play button there is something that looks like a monitor
<smartboyhw> Uh huh
<bobweavertv> set that to launch the unity shell \
<smartboyhw> Uh huh
<bobweavertv> press the green play button again
<smartboyhw> I think I got wrong in the shell part
<bobweavertv> ok
<smartboyhw> You mean shell.qmlproject?
<bobweavertv> above the green play button
<bobweavertv> see the thing tha looks like a monitor
<smartboyhw> No, I mean in open project
<bobweavertv> I will make video
<bobweavertv> brb
<smartboyhw> brb
<bobweavertv>  smartboyhw  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tEknHznw78
<smartboyhw> bobweavertv: I am in Windows 8, don't forget it has errors:)
<smartboyhw> on watching YouTube
<bobweavertv> so you are on doz 8 but you are building ubuntu tv ?
<smartboyhw> using VM, mate
<smartboyhw> I do all testing there
<bobweavertv> then you can watch on the vm?
<smartboyhw> sure
<bobweavertv> smartboyhw,  just to show you that it is easy in the long run this was me 3 months ago
<smartboyhw> OH
<bobweavertv> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q1rWMnXTYw&feature=plcp
<smartboyhw> bobweavertv: Stop giving YouTube links while I'm in Windows:)
<bobweavertv> I use that as a reminder that I am powerful
<smartboyhw> :)
<bobweavertv> and three months from know I will now how too really use nux and glib and all that jazz :)
<tgm4883> yay I can finally get back to developing stuff!
<tgm4883> jhodapp_, are you available for a little extra time for our meeting today? I'd like to rewrite portions of the current status section
<tgm4883> Saviq, ping?
<jhodapp_> tgm4883, sure, Saviq has th e day off
<tgm4883> jhodapp, ah ok
<tgm4883> I was going to ping him last night and forgot
<tgm4883> jhodapp_, I'm ready whenever you are
<jhodapp_> I'll be ready in about 15 mins
<tgm4883> ok
<bobweavertv> dont forget to put that unity standalone is kinda working :P
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, does this link work for you https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1416/
<tgm4883> IDK if that is only good for me or not
<bobweavertv> good stuff ^^
<tgm4883> ok
<bobweavertv> tgm4883,  congrats on getting it passed
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, getting what passed?
<tgm4883> the app is still pending review
<bobweavertv> oh sorry then good luck
<bobweavertv> How to get frustrated >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgqusPUCl9k&feature=plcp
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, ping
<bobweavertv> yo
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, did you ever send me the changes to the dbus path you had to make on the mythtv scope?
<bobweavertv> no that was just for the old ubuntu-tv
<tgm4883> ok
<bobweavertv> i will install to 12.10 and add to virtual unity
<bobweavertv> I finaly got it going
<tgm4883> looks like it might need changed for 12.10 as well
<bobweavertv> ah
<bobweavertv> thanks
<bobweavertv> yeah what a $%^&*( it was to get this standalone to run in a sandbox env
<bobweavertv> I should have Unity 3d looking liker and acting like unity 2d tv in a weeks time '
<bobweavertv> tgm4883,  if you are adding previews it is all under /unity-core/moviepreview.cpp would be one
<bobweavertv> but looks like allt eh code is under shared or core
<bobweavertv> nothing that fancy under dash
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, haven't looked at that yet, still getting the scope to show up under videos in 12.10
<bobweavertv> cool when you get that far give me a ping and I will help test and also help make preview
<bobweavertv> if you like that is
<bobweavertv> tgm4883, you know that you do not have to install Unity 3d on to machine in order to use ?
<bobweavertv> http://imagebin.org/225770
<bobweavertv> but fair warning it is a pain
<bobweavertv> but tgm4883  inthorey if you are using the lens "video" and your scope is just attaching then it should 100% work with previews allready at least that is how I am reading the code for this angle
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, well it's got to know what to show though
<bobweavertv> if it shows in dash then it shows in pannel
<bobweavertv> sorry previews
<bobweavertv> meaning that it uses the icons that are already in place
<bobweavertv> like if you are using backend for gathering metadata and is shows picture for unity dash then it will also show in preview
<bobweavertv> backend = myth
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, the issue is I haven't touched the scope in so long, I don't recall how to get it attached to the lens
<tgm4883> which seems to be something that has changed
<bobweavertv> I see that there is a fail safe like if not this try this
<bobweavertv> in the daemon
 * tgm4883 goes back to reading docs
<bobweavertv> the first couple of lines
<bobweavertv> of the scope
<bobweavertv> right after class Daemon
<tgm4883> [Scope]
<tgm4883> DBusName=net.launchpad.scope.mythtv
<tgm4883> DBusPath=/net/launchpad/scope/mythtv
<bobweavertv> correct
<bobweavertv> then in scope.scope
<tgm4883> that is in mythtv.scope
<tgm4883> in /usr/share/unity/lenses/video/
<bobweavertv> the uinty reads auto then
<bobweavertv> because it is in the unity file hyracry
<bobweavertv> maening because scope is in videos folder lens knows to scan there
<tgm4883> right
<tgm4883> which is what I expect
<tgm4883> but it's still not showing up as a source in the videos lens
<bobweavertv> huh killed the lens and restarted >
<bobweavertv> ?*
<tgm4883> hmm, not the lens
<bobweavertv> yeah you have to kill the video lens
<bobweavertv> then you can start it again from
<tgm4883> is there a way to do that without logging out and in?
<tgm4883> IIRC there didn't use to be
<bobweavertv>  /usr/lib/unity-lens-video
<bobweavertv> yeah
<bobweavertv> unity --replace
<bobweavertv> but you do not need to do that
<bobweavertv> you can kill lens and scope say ps aux | grep unity-lens-video    then kill the pid
<bobweavertv> then go to the /usr/lib/unity-lens-video then run ./unity-lens-video-daemon
<bobweavertv> because you killed and did not open lens you can restart like that
<bobweavertv> that way you acan also debug the video lens for when it connects to the scope
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, Progress!
<tgm4883> I had switched the dbus path, but had forgotten about the .scope file, then I switched the scope file, but didn't restart the video lens
<tgm4883> now, all is working again
<bobweavertv> sweet
<bobweavertv> sessions file also I take it ?
<tgm4883> nah, just the scope and .scope file
<tgm4883> then restarted, because I did the unity --replace thing and my netbook didn't like that so much
<bobweavertv> yeah that can happen there are 2 thing to do when I am writing lens and scopes make sure that lens is running in terminal so I can debug the crap out of it and the other is to do just what you did with dbus
<bobweavertv> but I cryed to david callie until he told me his secrets
<tgm4883> yea that dude is pretty talented
<bobweavertv> maybe when you get chance you can help me out with a myth troubles that I am having will not connect to backend host says the hostname is wrong I have tried ip and also FQDN
<bobweavertv> brb session restart
<bobweavertv> er exit code 130 time to play the mythtv frontend pop up game :)
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, have you had a working remote frontend before?
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, can you pastebin /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf
<bobweavertv> I have not before
<bobweavertv> sure from backend correct I take it
<tgm4883> yea
<bobweavertv> I take it that I have to bind the ip ?
<bobweavertv> paste.ubuntu.com/1165363
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, uncomment that
<tgm4883> then restart mysql and the backend
<tgm4883> uncomment line 2
<bobweavertv> should I add my ip (it is not static) or just un-comment ?
<bobweavertv> thanks tgm4883
<tgm4883> just uncomment
<tgm4883> although you shouldn't use a non-static IP address on a mythtv backend
<tgm4883> (unless you are using a reserved DHCP IP address)
<bobweavertv> cool I will set something up
<bobweavertv> but I restarted the services
<tgm4883> ok it should work now then
<bobweavertv> yup
<bobweavertv> having troubles connecting to the back end but I am going to re-install frontend
<bobweavertv> thanks a ton tgm4883
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, you probably have to go into mythtv-setup and set the IP address of the backend to the actual IP
<bobweavertv> brb
#ubuntu-tv 2012-08-25
<bobweavertv> yeah that is what I m doing
<bobweavertv> brb
<bobweavertv> succsess
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, awesome
<smartboyhw> Uh oh, bobweaver is not here
<smartboyhw> o/ bobweavertv
<bobweavertv> hey smartboyhw
<bobweavertv> how are you on this sat ?
<smartboyhw> So, give me links of the YouTube videos, I can now watch it in Ubuntu Studio:) I'm fine, thanks
<smartboyhw> o/ bobweavertv again!
<bobweavertv> yeah had to get some help with my nicks
<smartboyhw> bobweavertv: How's your coding work on Ubuntu TV?
<smartboyhw> popey: A stupid question: Is there anyway to stop you being op when you enter the channel? You know, being op the whole time is not good
<bobweavertv> smartboyhw,  it is coming along good thanks little bit hard because there is no Flow Charts
<smartboyhw> bobweavertv: Any basic coding (or intermediate ones) I can help to code?:)
<bobweavertv> I would say just bzr 6.2 and start to look at standalone
<smartboyhw> OK.
<bobweavertv> that is what Ubuntu tv will be in the end (I think )
<smartboyhw> :)
<popey> smartboyhw, why is that a problem?
<smartboyhw> popey: I think the Ubuntu IRC operators guidelines said try not to be op the whole time. Do the operation you want and unop immediately
<popey> ah yes
<smartboyhw> :)
<popey> AlanBell, how do I do that?
<smartboyhw> popey: AlanBell is away:)
<popey> smartboyhw, i know, and he will see this when he gets back
<smartboyhw> Well, just unop yourself first now, at least
<bobweavertv> jhodapp,  ping :)
<popey> i left myself opped so I wouldn't forget to ask him again
<popey> no need to nag
<bobweavertv> jhodapp,  you got mail !
<bobweavertv> popey,  I sent a email to mark will jim and unit-dev list about what we where talking about in Unity
<popey> O_O
<popey> ok
<bobweavertv> Mark keeps on emailing me telling me welcome to the team and what not
<bobweavertv> awesome emails
<popey> great stuff
<smartboyhw> :)
<AlanBell> hullo
<smartboyhw> AlanBell: Hello. Help fix popey's op problems:)
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: What?
<AlanBell> in a sec
<bobweavertv> Yeah AlanBell  nice to see live out of you :)
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: What telling you welcome to the team and what not? I don't understand, seriously
<bobweavertv> s|Yea|hey
<bobweavertv> smartboyhw,  nothing imporant
<smartboyhw> oh
<smartboyhw> bobweavertv and all: Is it possible that Ubuntu TV can be voice controlled?
<popey> anything is possible
<bobweavertv> my tv is using julius and vox
<bobweavertv> but it was annoying '
<bobweavertv> so I turned it off
<bobweavertv> like when I tell my dog to shut up for barking it would shut down the computer :/
<smartboyhw> :)
<bobweavertv> because the word "shut"
<bobweavertv> there is a good 30 rock ep that is all about that
<smartboyhw> :)))))
<smartboyhw> Ah, that's better, popey
<smartboyhw> Use voice:)
<AlanBell> I think on rejoin you won't be voiced either popey
<smartboyhw> uh oh
<AlanBell> I removed -VO which are autovoice and autoOp
<popey> i removed O already
<popey> but it said it had made no change
<smartboyhw> popey: What?
<popey> smartboyhw, don't worry about it
<smartboyhw> :) popey
<AlanBell> dunno, it worked for me :)
<smartboyhw> Really, popey and bobweaver: When is the first meeting for Ubuntu TV? I need to mark down:)
<popey> as I keep saying
<popey> ask will and jim
<smartboyhw> Uh oh
<bobweavertv> smartboyhw,  we will not know untill the people that work for canonical want to do it
<smartboyhw> bobweavertv: Sure, the guys at Canonical are too busy to deal with 12.10:(
<popey> thats not the case
<smartboyhw> KIDDING LOL
<bobweavertv> I think that is what there doing is dealing with 12.10 but I could be wrong
<popey> thats exactly what we're doing
<smartboyhw> Hmm, let's see when will Ubuntu TV be officially released! (Probably in late 2014)
<smartboyhw> I will buy one then:)
<bobweavertv> haha I will have it up and running in a week
<bobweavertv> once I get some anwesers
<smartboyhw> :)
<bobweavertv> It is not that hard to code C++
<AlanBell> language is rarely the hard part of building something
<bobweavertv> what is hard is following what other's are doing and trying not to step ontoes
<bobweavertv> or hacking in the manner that other that work do
<bobweavertv> once I learn how the framework is suppost to be then it is on
<bobweavertv> lol I have been rocken ice with unity-standaloe
<bobweavertv> standalone *
<bobweavertv> http://imagebin.org/225779
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: It is not hard to code C++
<smartboyhw> Bye for now, bobweavertv
<smartboyhw> Bye all
#ubuntu-tv 2012-08-26
<smartboyhw> o/ bobweavertv, how is your TV doing:)
<smartboyhw> o/ bobweaver
<bobweaver> yo
<smartboyhw> How's your coding?:)
<bobweaver> NUX sucks
<bobweaver> open gl keeps crashing
<bobweaver> icons are rendered like 4 different ways
<bobweaver> camara views aer NOT working
<bobweaver> are *
<smartboyhw> Uh oh
<bobweaver> I can alter the renderview and the searchable icons and what not
<bobweaver> but I DO NOT see how this unify things
<bobweaver> that is a dam lie
<bobweaver> or at least for the time beeing
<bobweaver> I mean who uses 4 differebt ways to render one thing to a screen
<bobweaver> it messes up everything
<smartboyhw> Er...
<bobweaver> if it was unifyed there would be ONE way to make a icon show up and one way only
<bobweaver> not 4 different icons being pushed that are all the same dam thing
<bobweaver> and worse things about all this is that no one is getting back to me
<bobweaver> no one seems to care what I name things
<bobweaver> bull sh^%&*
<smartboyhw> Er
<bobweaver> oh yeah unifed for sure
<bobweaver> example: 2d         Image:{ source: ../somesorce.png ; scale: .67 }
<bobweaver> that is it
<bobweaver> that is all there is to that
<bobweaver> the picture will print to screen nd it is .67 size
<bobweaver> Unity/NUX     same thing ok
<bobweaver> but I have to use paste bin and also have to make 2 more files
<bobweaver> unifyed my ass
<smartboyhw> UH oh
<bobweaver> and the same thing    http://paste.ubuntu.com/1168075/
<bobweaver> more or less
<bobweaver> that is how messy this is
<smartboyhw> What the...
<bobweaver> dont forget that we are dealing with layers here also
<bobweaver> this means that that ^^ needs a layer to lay on top of
<smartboyhw> That is a lot of code:)
<bobweaver> meaning a whole new 2 pages
<bobweaver> people that say that NUx and unity is easier to code and less prone to bugs
<bobweaver> NEVER CODED IN QT
<bobweaver> or are on drugs
<smartboyhw> hey, I think of an idea: Maybe that we should add a chat tool in TV, like IRC or Skype. Maybe better with voice control too:)
<bobweaver> Unity can't even render picture's easy
<bobweaver> you think that vox is going to be easy ?
<bobweaver> Rotflol
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: No. LOL
<bobweaver> that is off on 2nd base smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> :)
<bobweaver> and dont get me started on signal handleing
<bobweaver> what a mess
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: It is a mess, but then you're the best coder I've ever seen:)
<bobweaver> haha
<bobweaver> but I do have over 5 years experience in C++
<bobweaver> kinda
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> I only coded it for 6 months:)
<bobweaver> Flippen samson and delilah
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: What?
<bobweaver> its from the bible
<smartboyhw> OH.
<bobweaver> I think that there is a good song about it by the greatful dead
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhRJK6W7Oic
<smartboyhw> Uh ok.
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: I am back
<smartboyhw> o/ back again.
<bobweaver> good news on the stand alone stuff http://imagebin.org/225942
#ubuntu-tv 2013-08-20
<manevskifi4o> guyz when will ubuntu tv be available :P ?
#ubuntu-tv 2013-08-21
<smartboyhw> jhodapp, how is Ubuntu TV these days?
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, I'm not working on it still, focusing on Ubuntu Touch media
<smartboyhw> jhodapp, :O I thought you are working on it...
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, so I don't think there's been any progress
<smartboyhw> oh:(
<smartboyhw> jhodapp, where's the source code?
<jhodapp> same place as it's always been :)
<jhodapp> take a look at ubuntu.com/tv
<smartboyhw> jhodapp, but I thought that was the one with Unity 2D:O
<smartboyhw> To download, compile and run the code, you will need Ubuntu 11.10 and a working OpenGL driver, preferably with synchronisation to VBlank enabled.
<smartboyhw> :O
<jhodapp> yes it is
<jhodapp> that was the latest status of Ubuntu TV
<smartboyhw> jhodapp, you DO realize that Ubuntu 11.10 is unsupported right...
<smartboyhw> Sigh, without bobweaver the whole thing is not progressing
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, yes but again, I'm not working on it :)
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, but you bring up a good point about updating the web page to at least reflect a more current status of the project and where it might go some day
<smartboyhw> jhodapp, yeah, if not I will be confused.
<smartboyhw> At least, don't mention 11.10 :P
<jhodapp> well except that's still accurate, and it hasn't been tested on anything newer with any kind of certainty
<smartboyhw> jhodapp, well you certainly can't test it in Ubuntu 12.10 or latter (since they run newer Unity)
<jhodapp> right
<smartboyhw> jhodapp, I do suppose the whole thing need to be done is to port it to Unity 8 right?
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, correct
<smartboyhw> Whoa
<smartboyhw> Unity 6 (or 5) -> 8...
<smartboyhw> ...
<jhodapp> Unity doesn't stand still :)
<smartboyhw> But the TV code did...
<smartboyhw> jhodapp, how difficult would it be if I'm to port the WHOLE code?
<jhodapp> not exactly sure, but my guess is fairly challenging
<smartboyhw> jhodapp, OK...
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, talk to tgm4883 and bobweaver, see where they left off
<smartboyhw> jhodapp, I don't even know will bobweaver jump up again
<jhodapp> he's involved on the phone project doing some apps and such
<jhodapp> he's still interested in the ecosystem
<smartboyhw> jhodapp, that's better:)
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, my hope is we revive the project after the phone releases and is a big success, but that's no guarantee
<smartboyhw> jhodapp, wow, that will need to wait for at least 1-2 more years...
<ogra_> smartboyhw, huh ? why would it take a year ? we are just building a whole phone OS in 6 months ... TV will just be a lens on top of that
<ogra_> and doing any work on TV would be wasted until we have a stable platform for it
<ogra_> (which ubuntu touch will be)
<jhodapp> exactly
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, so once the phone OS is released, we have a very good base
<smartboyhw> jhodapp, ogra_ ah
<jhodapp> smartboyhw, but until that time, phone is the focus
<tgm4883> which is good, because I'm sure we don't want to keep reinventing the wheel as we've done 3 times in the past
 * tgm4883 goes to work
<jhodapp> tgm4883, indeed
